# U.S. DHS Guides to Dealing with Mass Shootings



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2013)

Thought I'd share these given the intensity of discussion over mass shootings whenever they happen.

Pocket card attached

Poster (PDF)

20 page booklet (PDF)


----------



## mariomike (6 Jan 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Thought I'd share these given the intensity of discussion over mass shootings whenever they happen.



Thank-you for sharing that.

"Expect rescue teams comprised of additional officers and emergency medical personnel to follow the initial officers. These rescue teams will treat and remove any injured persons."

At the mass shooting on Danzig St. in Toronto this summer, some injured persons were removed by the community. 

Of the 25 people shot, Paramedics pronounced two dead at the scene, and transported 16 - most in a Multi-Patient Unit ( bus ambulance ). 

"The other seven shooting victims made their own way to hospital."

The attached photo is a T-EMS pager taken Dec. 27, 2012  ( published in the Sun ) during a relatively "quiet" shift.

It shows the limited surge capacity available for Mass Casualty / Shooting Incidents.


----------

